# In need of someone who can make orchestral music



## Mobius Katchmar (Jul 22, 2017)

I've been working on an alternate history on FA (heaven knows why, very few people read it), and I have almost everything I need to represent California aside from a national anthem. My problem? The music I need is a gold rush-era song called "Oh California! which is set to the tune of "Oh Susanna!", but the versions I can find are too jazzy to be useful as a national anthem (not that I could put them up on my page anyways). Does anyone know someone who can make orchestral music I could ask for help?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 29, 2017)

I can make orchestral music if you're still looking


----------



## Mobius Katchmar (Aug 29, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I can make orchestral music if you're still looking


Oh. I'd forgotten I'd even made this post.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh, I see. Were you still looking, per chance?


----------



## Mobius Katchmar (Aug 29, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Oh, I see. Were you still looking, per chance?


Depends, what kind of things can you make?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 29, 2017)

I have experience in Baroque era music and Celtic folk music, as well as Marching Band and Symphonic orchestra arrangements


----------



## Mobius Katchmar (Aug 29, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I have experience in Baroque era music and Celtic folk music, as well as Marching Band and Symphonic orchestra arrangements


Interesting. Is this with making sheet music or audio files?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 29, 2017)

Primarily sheet music, but it's easily transferable to Digital Audio


----------



## Mobius Katchmar (Aug 29, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Primarily sheet music, but it's easily transferable to Digital Audio


Okay. I suppose if you'd like to, I can give it a shot.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 29, 2017)

Sweet! Do you have a deadline you'd like to set?


----------



## Mobius Katchmar (Aug 29, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Sweet! Do you have a deadline you'd like to set?


Not really. You can complete it at your own pace.


----------



## Mobius Katchmar (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey there. I'd completely forgotten about this again, and I'm fairly certain that you've forgotten too. I just figured I'd see how you were doing and if you'd made any progress on this.


----------

